# 2005 700 EFI sportsman



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

ok boys and girls new project!! Just got momma a 05 700 efi with nothing wrong bought from a old guy down here in fl. bike is comopletely stock as in still has oem tires. and the deal was perfect for us. so seeing that we got it for a great deal we have some play money left over, so the question is what do you do to a popo? ive personaly never owned one so i havent a clue. we do alot of mud and water riding and she dosent want a power animal but she does want to follow us. so let it fly in what direction i should start!! look forward to hearing any and all and i know i should prob check with some of the popo forums but this one seems to always work so lets get to it!!
thanks


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

my dad follows me everywhere with 28" silverbakxks on a Polaris 500 with clutch work. I'd snorkel it for the water but it did really Good. oh and they fit stock no lift.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

tires are deff gonna be one of first things to it!!


----------



## Cash (Mar 28, 2012)

Not much that you need to do to but snorkels and tires. 28's and under you won't need a clutch kit. If its in the water a lot use some dielectric grease on the wiring and consider an aftermarket exhaust. That's about it!


----------

